# Haku Xeta bridge for the BB



## Rob Fisher

My Xeta arrived today from Australia and I must say the bits and pieces in the package are really complete! I think this bridge will suit everyone from the MTL to DL brigade because of the way you can customize it!

I went for as fully open as I could get it and for me it's glorious! So good to have some airflow in a Billet Box!

It was a really simple and easy to build both with the coil and the wicking!

I went with a Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38 0.4Ω and at 27 watts!

The flavour is excellent and after a few minutes with the Xeta I know it's a Chicken Dinner! Haku has hit a home run with this one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mr. B

Rob Fisher said:


> My Xeta arrived today from Australia and I must say the bits and pieces in the package are really complete! I think this bridge will suit everyone from the MTL to DL brigade because of the way you can customize it!
> 
> I went for as fully open as I could get it and for me it's glorious! So good to have some airflow in a Billet Box!
> 
> It was a really simple and easy to build both with the coil and the wicking!
> 
> I went with a Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38 0.4Ω and at 27 watts!
> 
> The flavour is excellent and after a few minutes with the Xeta I know it's a Chicken Dinner! Haku has hit a home run with this one!
> 
> View attachment 175268
> View attachment 175269
> View attachment 175270
> View attachment 175271
> View attachment 175272
> View attachment 175273
> View attachment 175274


That bridge looks massive! Surely it must cut down on your juice capacity?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mr. B said:


> That bridge looks massive! Surely it must cut down on your juice capacity?



It is marginally bigger than the Flow and Exocet yes... I will measure the juice next time and see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> My Xeta arrived today from Australia and I must say the bits and pieces in the package are really complete! I think this bridge will suit everyone from the MTL to DL brigade because of the way you can customize it!
> 
> I went for as fully open as I could get it and for me it's glorious! So good to have some airflow in a Billet Box!
> 
> It was a really simple and easy to build both with the coil and the wicking!
> 
> I went with a Ni80 2.5mm Nano Alien 3x29/38 0.4Ω and at 27 watts!
> 
> The flavour is excellent and after a few minutes with the Xeta I know it's a Chicken Dinner! Haku has hit a home run with this one!
> 
> View attachment 175268
> View attachment 175269
> View attachment 175270
> View attachment 175271
> View attachment 175272
> View attachment 175273
> View attachment 175274


The smallest airflow disks look TINY... will this be similar to the Vapeshell in the sense that it can deliver a true MTL vape as well?


----------



## Adephi

Looks like an exocet on steroids. If it gives better flavour I might just get one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Nice piece of engineering

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Just watched Todd’s video on it... it is fantastic. Like a cross between an Exocet and a Vapeshell, with what has to be the easiest build deck in the world. It also has a very clever adjustable wicking port, so you can have less cotton on certain builds without having juice stream in through the wick ports. I want one!!! Guess I need a BB first though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Mr. B said:


> That bridge looks massive! Surely it must cut down on your juice capacity?


4.5ml, apparently.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> The smallest airflow disks look TINY... will this be similar to the Vapeshell in the sense that it can deliver a true MTL vape as well?



Yes is goes from very tight MTL to wide open DL! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Looks like an exocet on steroids. If it gives better flavour I might just get one.



I'm not sure the flavour is better than the Exocet or Flow but it is certainly on par and with the added functionality and the ability to have more air (for me) it's a real winner!


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the big win is I'm not getting any leaking or even condensation. I guess with an open airflow there is much time for condensation! There is a very slight condensation on the door. This is after 3 refills!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Build number 2... this is a Chicken Dinner Bridge! This is an awesome option for the BB! MTL for those that want it and DL with decent air for people like me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Moomba

Rob Fisher said:


> Build number 2... this is a Chicken Dinner Bridge! This is an awesome option for the BB! MTL for those that want it and DL with decent air for people like me!
> View attachment 175719
> View attachment 175720


That looks awesome Rob. What air disc did you use in the deck and the chimney?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moomba said:


> That looks awesome Rob. What air disc did you use in the deck and the chimney?



No restrictors for me... I prefer it as wide open as possible... nice restricted DL vape for me. All the restrictors and closed chimneys are still sealed in their little packets!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for the Xeta from Haku in Australia to get back into service! New coil (Fisher Alien minus a wrap), Fresh tin of Mavaton X and a fresh bottle of Red Pill all in the Abyss!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

